# New Rescue Puppy, a few problems. I need some advice.



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

We've had her for about three weeks now and we've noticed some really strong guarding tendencies. Normally, that wouldn't be too bad since we live in the country and would like a dog to sound the alarm, but she's recently decided that our rat terrier, Rascal, is... I don't know, a threat? 
Pippa likes to stick by my side wherever I go, which I want in a dog so she doesn't wander off, but when Rascal approaches- most of the time, she stares. Long and hard. That is when she starts approaching him in some kind of stalk-ish manner. I can't even break her off of it with a toy. By then, its escalated to growling and sometimes barking and quickly approaching bites. The only thing that can snap her out of it is me making a quick clap of my hands and saying firmly(not shouting) "no." Once she looks at me, I get her to sit. Placing my body between them. Am I doing something wrong? Mainly, she gets this way when they're waiting to be fed. 
Other times they are fine with each-other and like to play tug-of-war. Am I over-reacting?

Also, she likes to challenge Rascal every so often by picking up her bone and dropping it down in front of him with a challenging stare. Rascal always backs off. We've stopped giving bones together(meaning: in the same room)and only allow it as a treat when she's in her kennel. 

Another problem is pulling on the leash. Right now I'm working on heel, but when we walk, she pulls hard to the left and won't seem to stop. In return, I pick up the pace a bit so she has to stay closer. What else can I do? 

We don't have a fenced backyard, and a neighbor's pitbull(who is sometimes chained sometimes loose) is aggressive toward both humans and dogs, so I can't just let her loose. Should I buy a longer leash?

She likes to bark at_ everything_. 
If you walk in the kitchen. Bark. Grow. Oh, its you. Tail wags.
If she suddenly wakes up I'm at computer. Bark. Bark. Bark. Growl.(no clue what she's barking at) A minute pause. Bark. Bark. Bark. Growl. Besides looking, I ignore.
Neighbor's pitbull barks at us(we are on far side of our property). Pippa replies, hair bristling, nervous. Making my other dog nervous. He barks and growls while she starts running toward house. Where as he would rather tear the pitbull(who you can't see from here) apart.
Scary bush at night. Bark. Runs toward me barking and growling. Hair bristled. I go investigate what she was barking at. She follows right behind. I look, say nothing and turn and leave. 
When a person approaches at farmer's market. Bark. Bark. Growl. Hide under bench I'm sitting in. I exchange conversation with said person she still barks. Out of frustration, I eventually tell her no. Doesn't help. Distraction with a bone? no help either.
Little kids approach, asking to pet puppy. My mom tells them Pippa is scared. Pippa runs underneath another person we had been waiting in line with. We're trapped in booth. I have to get her out because owners aren't happy. So I pick her up and inadvertently Pippa gets force petted by a bunch of kids. 

What am I doing wrong? I don't think I'm encouraging it. When she barks, no coddling no baby talk. I don't acknowledged her behavior. I just try to walk it out of her. She came from a shelter(hence, why I post here) so you know there was a bunch of barking. Is this just because of her age? Am I expecting too much? What should I do?

Please help, I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for getting a rescue.

Puppies go through a fear stage, and if they weren't socialized during it, they can be more fearful. It will get better, but may never completely go away. Being in a new place will exacerbate the fearfulness for a while.

Most female dogs will be dominant over the male dogs. So her acting dominant over the male doesn't surprise me.

You may need to do some desensitizing by walking towards something you think she'll bark at, and as soon as you see her start to tense, have her look at you and treat, and turn away from object. Gradually, you'll be able to get closer. Teaching a "look at me" command, will help a lot.


----------



## Taucross (Oct 23, 2011)

this sounds like a similar situation to yours, check it out:

http://www.cesarsway.com/askcesar/aggression/Fear-Aggressive-with-Strangers


----------

